# Google- Société générale de financement du Québec invests in TPG Capital's ... - Gouv. du Québec (Communiqués de presse)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Société générale de financement du Québec invests in TPG Capital's *...*Gouv. du Québec (Communiqués de presse), Canada - <nobr>26 Feb 2008</nobr>*...* such as inflammatory *bowel* disease, *irritable bowel syndrome*, cholestatic liver diseases and complications related to pancreatic insufficiency. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

